# Model Mayhem Rant



## burnws6 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll start _o_ff by saying that I love model mayhem because it's an amazing networking tool for photographers that need to get stuff done. Simply amazing.

But I am soooo tired, of seeing all the crap that you have to filter through to get some decent results.

You're supposed to be a model, and I see some midget looking, completely overweight beyond the plus size model category, old, raggedy, "what the hell are you doing on here" type models. Besides that, I'd say a good 80% of photographers on there are either creeps or serial killers. Unbelievable. 




I'm just tired of sifting through loads of crap, and wanted to air out. lol


----------



## lmchelaru (Jan 28, 2010)

I know what you mean.

I was on there for a little bit, but got a little weirded out and deleted my account.
Also, I kinda felt like I was on a porn site. 
I understand and appreciate artistic nudes, and some of the photos were indeed artistic, but a lot of them were just distasteful.

And I was really paranoid about the people contacting me about shoots, so I decided to just leave the site.


----------



## pcacj (Jan 28, 2010)

Are you thinking they need an 'ugly filter' ?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## burnws6 (Jan 28, 2010)

lmchelaru said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> I was on there for a little bit, but got a little weirded out and deleted my account.
> Also, I kinda felt like I was on a porn site.
> ...


 
+1 on the porn thing. If the good didn't slightly outweigh the bad, I'd be gone too. But I got 3 beautiful models doing a shoot with me the 27th of Feb. lol



pcacj said:


> Are you thinking they need an 'ugly filter' ?



A big one.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 28, 2010)

I've heard plenty of valid rants about MM, but bitching about fat/ugly chicks seems a bit over the top.  If you can't tell by their profile pic if you should take a closer look and are bogged down sifting through heaps of ugly women, you should probably revisit your workflow for identifying candidates.

I don't care how talentless or creepy other photographers are as I don't search for them nor do I feel the need to contact them.  I certainly don't need to work with them.  If 80% are GWC's then good for me.

If you want a newer site where people with grievances with MM migrated to, check out Model Insider.  It's where I'm spending more time.  It has a more modern interface, more features and many of the more active and talented photogs that used to frequent MM have landed there.


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 28, 2010)

inTempus said:


> I've heard plenty of valid rants about MM, but bitching about fat/ugly chicks seems a bit over the top.  If you can't tell by their profile pic if you should take a closer look and are bogged down sifting through heaps of ugly women, you should probably revisit your workflow for identifying candidates.
> 
> I don't care how talentless or creepy other photographers are as I don't search for them nor do I feel the need to contact them.  I certainly don't need to work with them.  If 80% are GWC's then good for me.
> 
> If you want a newer site where people with grievances with MM migrated to, check out Model Insider.  It's where I'm spending more time.  It has a more modern interface, more features and many of the more active and talented photogs that used to frequent MM have landed there.



It's a rant, you can ***** about anything, get over it.

And thanks for the linky! I'll check it out. :hugs: lol


----------



## kundalini (Jan 28, 2010)

pcacj said:


> Are you thinking they need an 'ugly filter' ?


 
A big one.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for your candor.  Not many people will openly and publicly acknowledge their prejudices.  This is truly a breath of fresh air.  :er:


----------



## willli (Jan 28, 2010)

Something that is pretty funny about MM and is not the site fault but when you see a "Model" looking for Photographer, MUA, Hair Stylist for her new portfolio and ask for TFCD LOL. Sometimes I do not mind do the TF because the fact that I love photography but sometimes is enough


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 28, 2010)

kundalini said:


> pcacj said:
> 
> 
> > Are you thinking they need an 'ugly filter' ?
> ...


 
Thank you for your candor.  Not many people will openly and publicly acknowledge their prejudices.  This is truly a breath of fresh air.  :er:[/QUOTE]

Thank you for expressing your gratitude for my candor in the least creative of sarcastic ways.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 28, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> You're supposed to be a model, and I see some midget looking, completely overweight beyond the plus size model category, old, raggedy, "what the hell are you doing on here" type models.



lol!!! well, they sound interesting to photograph... its not everyday you see and old raggedy overweight midget model! :lmao:

what is this site... people trying to get discovered or they want a portfolio or something? i don't understand...


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 28, 2010)

was just taking a gander at the site, never heard of it, and i agree... most of it looks like trash trying to get picked up for Hustler or something... 

guess its kinda like ebay... gotta sift through a bunch of junk until you really find something good.


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 28, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > You're supposed to be a model, and I see some midget looking, completely overweight beyond the plus size model category, old, raggedy, "what the hell are you doing on here" type models.
> ...



It's a community of photographers, models, make up artist, etc etc.

Each helping each other out by means of traded work, compensation, or other.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 28, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard plenty of valid rants about MM, but bitching about fat/ugly chicks seems a bit over the top.  If you can't tell by their profile pic if you should take a closer look and are bogged down sifting through heaps of ugly women, you should probably revisit your workflow for identifying candidates.
> ...


I have an opinion, get over it.  

If you don't want criticism of your goofy rants, don't post them.  That, or post them then ask a mod to lock the thread so no one can respond and you can pat yourself on the back.

I hope you enjoy the link.    It's a great site.


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 28, 2010)

inTempus said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > inTempus said:
> ...



You aren't missing a twin brother are you??? :heart:


----------



## inTempus (Jan 28, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> You aren't missing a twin brother are you??? :heart:


I am!  What did you do with him?  You better not have hurt him!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 28, 2010)

burnws6 said:
			
		

> Thank you for expressing your gratitude for my candor in the least creative of sarcastic ways.


 
You&#8217;re more than welcome. I do apologize for my lack of creativity as you so correctly pointed out. This was a hiccup, if you will, to my normal sarcastic interlopes. I have my &#8216;excuses&#8217; for such a lame response, but from this day forward, I will proclaim to put forth a response that is worthy to such disingenuous ridicule.

You have inspired me sir, and I truely appreciate your counsel.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 28, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> It's a community of photographers, models, make up artist, etc etc.
> 
> Each helping each other out by means of traded work, compensation, or other.



what do you mean traded work?  like they model for me and i give them the pictures?


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 28, 2010)

inTempus said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't missing a twin brother are you??? :heart:
> ...



:shock:



kundalini said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now THAT!....was a loooot better. Good job.


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 28, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a community of photographers, models, make up artist, etc etc.
> ...



yup! Popularly knows as TFP. (Time for prints) The compensation is the exchange of pictures for each others portfolios.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 28, 2010)

oh thats pretty cool then.... i was going to post yesterday asking a question how you guys get models, are they friends of yours or you put up ads or something.  Not that i'm anywhere close to being able to do that stuff now but I was just curious (i'm just practicing on family and friends for now) but thats cool something like that is available...

well at least i know where i can get a raggedy old midget... haha... j/k...i just thought it was a funny rant!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 28, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Now THAT!....was a loooot better. Good job.


 You obviously misinterpreted my response.  There was no 'coming down to your level' involved whatsoever.  If you can't see the irony that has taken place, then you obviously have to look at the face in the mirror and answer certain pertinent questions.  By your own admission, those people that are fat, ugly, undesireable, shouldn't even consider themselves, lesser than desirable, not worthy of consideration, etc.  This admission alone is worthy of notice.  You sir, are a bigot.  If you feel comfortable in your own skin, then fine and dandy.  However, I would welcome you to a broader world where people are welcomed to be themselves.


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 28, 2010)

kundalini said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > Now THAT!....was a loooot better. Good job.
> ...



oh god

:thumbup:


----------



## Big (Jan 29, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> You're supposed to be a model, and I see some midget looking, completely overweight


That's coming from someone who has an avatar like yours? :lmao:


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 29, 2010)

I have had mixed results from MM - from ok to excellent, nothing bad. When I post a Casting Call for Berlin or Amsterdam I am drawing from a much smaller pool, obviously, and it is more professional. The bigger community here congregates at Model Kartei, which at first glance looks poorly organized but has a TON of good functionality - shoot rating, threaded image comments, Firefox and iPhone plug-ins... 

Jackie, as Europeans we always smile at what passes as pornography in the US, by the way. 

Anyway, one comment that made me laugh, because it has a strong kernel of truth to it: two of the girls said a few days ago that a lot of photographers spend a ton of money on the fanciest gear, and then want to skimp on models. If you want awesome images (and models that show up on time) spring for an experienced, professional model. 

Thanks for that link InTempus, I will see how strong their European presence is.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 29, 2010)

Big said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > You're supposed to be a model, and I see some midget looking, completely overweight
> ...



LOL!!!


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 29, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> Jackie, as Europeans we always smile at what passes as pornography in the US, by the way.



huh?  you mean like stuff is mild here compared to Europe?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 29, 2010)

No, actually I think real porn is just porn, but there are images on huge billboards and buses here that would NEVER be permitted in the US... soap ads for women lathering themselves topless, car calendars, etc... and subsequently a topless shoot in Germany doesn't even get mention as a Nude Shoot. The expectation of models, photographers, etc is different here. 

The unfortunate result is people without skills shooting people who should keep their clothes on...


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 29, 2010)

That site is for photography? It's where I've been getting my dates from...


----------



## inTempus (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought this profile was funny.

ModelMayhem.com - Maya Suraj - Model - orlando, Tampa, Ft Lauderdale, Miami, Jacksonville, Daytona, Ft Myers, Naples, US


----------



## ghache (Jan 29, 2010)

inTempus said:


> I thought this profile was funny.
> 
> ModelMayhem.com - Maya Suraj - Model - orlando, Tampa, Ft Lauderdale, Miami, Jacksonville, Daytona, Ft Myers, Naples, US


 
LOL


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> Iron Flatline said:
> 
> 
> > Jackie, as Europeans we always smile at what passes as pornography in the US, by the way.
> ...



Yes very mild from what i have seen, ive seen NSFW on here posted from people in the US and thought whats the problem


----------



## keith foster (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought this profile was funny.

ModelMayhem.com - Maya Suraj - Model - orlando, Tampa, Ft Lauderdale, Miami, Jacksonville, Daytona, Ft Myers, Naples, US



^^^ OMG Tim!
I swear I thought that profile was a joke when I clicked on it and then I looked at the pics!  Thanks for finding that.  This made my day.


----------



## Missdaisy (Jan 29, 2010)

inTempus said:


> I thought this profile was funny.
> 
> ModelMayhem.com - Maya Suraj - Model - orlando, Tampa, Ft Lauderdale, Miami, Jacksonville, Daytona, Ft Myers, Naples, US


 
Is that a mustache? :lmao:

In the 3rd pic Caption Face she looks like Michael Jackson towards the end.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 29, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> No, actually I think real porn is just porn, but there are images on huge billboards and buses here that would NEVER be permitted in the US... soap ads for women lathering themselves topless, car calendars, etc... and subsequently a topless shoot in Germany doesn't even get mention as a Nude Shoot. The expectation of models, photographers, etc is different here.
> 
> The unfortunate result is people without skills shooting people who should keep their clothes on...



oh ok... ya we kinda got that censorship thing over here... its becoming more and more lax though....well said though, and agreed... some of these "models" should keep their clothes on.. lol


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 29, 2010)

inTempus said:


> I thought this profile was funny.
> 
> ModelMayhem.com - Maya Suraj - Model - orlando, Tampa, Ft Lauderdale, Miami, Jacksonville, Daytona, Ft Myers, Naples, US



LMAO!!!  this has to be a joke... it has to be... it's too funny to be real... :lmao:

whats up with the vacuum picture??? and the christmas wreath?????  It reminded me of "its my d*ck in a box..." from SNL.... lol!


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 29, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> whats up with the vacuum picture???



oh wait... i get it...... at first i was like "is this some weird fetish thing for biggots who oppress women in household slavery?"  but then it dawned on me... it's symbolizing a carpet muncher...  

i can see the photographer now... :french accent: "ok, i'm looking for something raunchy but tasteful... PG13 but barely.... ok we're gonna use this vacuum cleaner... make love to the vacuum cleaner...."


----------



## Restomage (Jan 29, 2010)

Couldn't agree with you more. I'm on Model Mayhem every day and I'm always looking through people's profiles and quite often you find people on there who frankly really should not be modeling.

With that said, the site is in fact a great place to meet new models to help build your portfolio. Without the site I wouldn't be where I am right now.


----------



## Felix0890 (Jan 29, 2010)

inTempus said:


> I thought this profile was funny.
> 
> ModelMayhem.com - Maya Suraj - Model - orlando, Tampa, Ft Lauderdale, Miami, Jacksonville, Daytona, Ft Myers, Naples, US



When I looked at the profile picture, I though "these guys are assholes, she's not that ugly."  . . . Lingerie model? Really . . . and the rest of the pictures . . . enough to turn anyone asexual.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 29, 2010)

I love the "fjdklsajlkjfdskaljfdsakljfdslkajfdlskajfdlksajfdsal" in her profile information.  



Of course the shot of her holding the vacuum cleaner was the clincher.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 29, 2010)

Is that ... *a mustache? ** ** ** *



> Thank you for your candor. Not many people will openly and publicly acknowledge their prejudices. This is truly a breath of fresh air.


Yeah, like, heaven _forbid_ there be any sort of requirement for a *MODEL* to be a physically attractive person!

I have news for you people who think like this: there are pretty people in this world and there are ugly people.  Fact. Get over it.

Perhaps I'm just a beautiful person for whom this is an easy claim?
_*Looks in mirror*_
_yeeaaaaaaaa--_*no*.

A model isn't just a person who is willing to have a camera jammed in front of their face, it's a person who is willing to do that but is _also_ photogenic: someone who possess the trait of an attractive physical appearance.  Sure, personality helps, but personality alone doesn't make anyone pretty in a photograph.

But _nooooo_, we can't go telling people that they're any less attractive than Bradjolina because we're so afraid of hurting their marshmellowy soft centers!  Actually, people who are less-than-attractive but have always been told they are physically appealing are usually pretentious, self-absorbed pricks with whom nobody wants to be.  You're doing no one any favours by telling people things about themselves that aren't true.

Anyway, thank-you for your time.  You may now return to the land of peaches and unicorns.

_P.S.: I don't even do model or portrait photography... __I just have a decent grip on reality._




> Are you thinking they need an 'ugly filter' ?


I always laughed at the term "uggo" when they used it in Scrubs


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 29, 2010)

there's people that know they are hot **** and truly are... and there are people who don't think they are hot **** and aren't anyway.. and then there are people who think they are hot **** when they aren't in any way hot ****.... and those are the people we are referring to.  The ones that are so high and mighty on themselves when it seriously is either a sad cover up for their real feelings about themselves, or its about damn time someone served them some reality.  I forget who made the analogy earlier on another thread... but these people that get on American Idol and can't sing worth a crap, and then they are crying and wondering why they got rejected..  are you seroius?? you suck, thats why!!  these people that flaunt their "assets" on modeling portfolios and wonder why no one calls them back.  That is wonderful that you think you are beautiful, more people need to have that self esteem.  but there's also an INDUSTRY you're trying to make it in, that just isn't calling out for that kind of 'beauty.' 

I would hope that any model that is trying to "make it" has some tough skin, because they are getting into a field where they are *ONLY* booked, judged, and paid based on their appearance.  photographers and designers could care less if she's a good person on the inside, they want to know if she can wear the clothes and look good in a picture. 

It's all about marketing... when your advertising your work you want the subject to be appealing and attractive so it grabs the most reader... thats why the industry is so cut-throat for its models to look perfect.  you're right... Its kind of mean, but geez, know what you're getting into before you go getting your feelings hurt... thats the way it is.  Some people were born to be a model, they are perfect and gorgeous and flawless and look wonderful in pictures.  Others, aren't and were made to do something else in life.  I think I can sing alright, but I would never dare to go in a competition because i know i'm not good enough.  i know what kind of voice sells albums and gets recording labels...definitely not mine!  the problem with some of these people is that they don't realize they aren't good enough and they don't know the industry and get pissy when someone tells them that.   Then we are the mean ones when we don't hire them because they aren't what we think a model should be.  This world doesn't function off of walking on eggshells in order to prevent hurting peoples feelings... this is why people that are blind dont fly combat jets for the military, why someone in a wheelchair isn't an olympic figure skater... and why skank fatties who show more back cleavage than boob cleavage aren't in fashion spreads.

Sorry for my vent... i just watched a documentary last week called "America the Beautiful" and they wanted to blame the industry that its fashion models and society that make women become bullemic and want plastic surgery to be perfect.  It's not Tyra's or Calvin Klein's fault that when you look in a magazine and see an ad, you go throw up your food because you want to look that way.  If you haven't figured out by now that crap is retouched and edited beyond anything else, and that SORRY, some people are better looking than you... its YOUR problem you need to get over.  stop putting the blame of your problems onto something else and take responsibility for your own actions.  

One good quote in the movie though:  "there are two trees... do you like this one tree?  what about this one over here?  Is this tree more beautiful than that tree because they are different?"  _everyone_ is beautiful, but the tree on the left might work better for what an artist is trying to capture


----------



## epp_b (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, no, I wasn't angry, I just like ranting.  Although, it sounds like you just reiterated my thoughts in greater detail, so I'm not sure why you're telling me to chill out


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 29, 2010)

lol...i went back and edited it because i was a dumbass and didn't read everything you wrote very thouroughly until after the fact... ooops!


----------



## Joves (Jan 29, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this profile was funny.
> ...


 
I know the vacum photo got me too. It looks lije she really, really loves her vacum. No Swiffers for her.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, come on....Google search on the phrase "celebrities without makeup"...you will see that Emma Thompson, Christina Ricci, Britney Spears, Alicia Silverstone, Kate Moss, Jennifer Lopez, Renee Zellwiger, and Pamela Anderson all qualify as "bowsers" without a TON of makeup and styling...

Seriously--the first time I saw a photo of Pamela Anderson without full makeup was 10 years ago, and she looked like an overworked, under-appreciated British housewife with a layabout hubby and six kids....it was difficult to believe it was actually her!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 29, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Oh, come on....Google search on the phrase "celebrities without makeup"...you will see that Emma Thompson, Christina Ricci, Britney Spears, Alicia Silverstone, Kate Moss, Jennifer Lopez, Renee Zellwiger, and Pamela Anderson all qualify as "bowsers" without a TON of makeup and styling...
> 
> Seriously--the first time I saw a photo of Pamela Anderson without full makeup was 10 years ago, and she looked like an overworked, under-appreciated British housewife with a layabout hubby and six kids....it was difficult to believe it was actually her!



:thumbup: 

Not only that but ugly people are in demand and there's an agency in NYC that handles them and is doing quite well. Actually, their models are more common looking than ugly. By the way, these ugly models are a truer image of us than the top models.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 29, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Not only that but ugly people are in demand and there's an agency in NYC that handles them and is doing quite well. Actually, their models are more common looking than ugly. By the way, these ugly models are a truer image of us than the top models.



i think thats true for runway models... i typically just see a bland (still pretty) face but as they are tall, lean, and can walk correctly... which makes sense, the designer wants you to focus on the dress, not the model herself.  But in high fashion print I still see the same look i've seen for awhile now... the waif.  i agree that there is now a trend for more edgier, 'awkward' looking print models, but I think commercial ads are what we are seeing the more "american" image... neutrogena, cover girl... all that is done by celebrities that gear more towards mainstream.  high fashion runway and print still have that certain look the average US person doesn't have... they are tall and skinny and have an edge.  You're right... I've seen a lot that are like woah, but most of them I think are striking because you don't see their look everyday... it's not ordinary look and personally makes me want to look at them longer.  

off the subject but mentioning commerical ads made me think... remember when "models" were on magazine covers?  "models" were spokespeople for cosmetics and fragrance.... no wonder its so hard for people, you have to be an established celebrity to make it on the cover of magazines...


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 29, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Oh, come on....Google search on the phrase "celebrities without makeup"...you will see that Emma Thompson, Christina Ricci, Britney Spears, Alicia Silverstone, Kate Moss, Jennifer Lopez, Renee Zellwiger, and Pamela Anderson all qualify as "bowsers" without a TON of makeup and styling...
> 
> Seriously--the first time I saw a photo of Pamela Anderson without full makeup was 10 years ago, and she looked like an overworked, under-appreciated British housewife with a layabout hubby and six kids....it was difficult to believe it was actually her!



lol... makeup is so 2009.... celebrities don't need make up anymore... they're using plastic instead!  Heidi Montag plastic surgery nightmare: &#39;I almost died after my procedure&#39;


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the direction this thread has gone lol


----------



## epp_b (Jan 30, 2010)

Makeup is like post-processing: you won't get good results if all you start with is crap, but you can certainly take a good base and polish it.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 30, 2010)

epp_b said:


> Makeup is like post-processing: you won't get good results if all you start with is crap, but you can certainly take a good base and polish it.



lol... wasn't that on mythbusters?.. i think they proved you actually _can _polish a turd? lol...:lmao:


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have not actually joined modelmayhem, but have browsed around on there. I agree there are a lot of people that seem to think that modeling is a glorified pornstar/stripper. I also agree that there are some people on there that should not be models. However, I would also add ( just to play devils advocate so to speak ) that models come in all shapes and sizes. I mean if you shoot editorials for AARP magazine you might shoot some 60 year old white haired lady that wouldn't exactly be what you expect to find on modelmayhem.com. I mean in terms of skin complexion, straight teeth, and facial hair, you should be model material but just cause someone is short or heavy or whatever, doesn't mean they can't model. It DOES mean most of you guys don't want to attempt to put her in a mini skirt and make her make her "O" face while you snap away. HAHA.


----------

